# Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks



## Minga

Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks

tengo la duda al traducir este título
Puse Conduce Chequeos de Encendido Pre-Operativos 
pero no estoy segura que Start-up sea encendido en este caso
Es un chart lo que viene debajo... les copio algunos datos para que evalúen conmigo 
gracias!
1.4.1	Verifica todos los fluídos.	0
0

1.4.2	Sube correctamente.	0
0

1.4.3	Ajusta asiento.	0
0

1.4.4	Ajusta cinturón de seguridad (donde aplique) 	0
0

1.4.5	Demuestra procedimiento de encendido correctamente.	0
0


----------



## tonijua

Yo creo que  en este caso podriamos traducirlo a algo asi como "chequeo pre-operacional de inicio" o inicial

mi humilde opinion


----------



## Minga

si me suena coherente toni ...
chequeo inicial pre-operativo me gusta
muchas gracias !
Minga


----------



## Peter P

Si se está refiriendo a la puesta en marcha de un equipo automotríz, (un camión, grúa, etc) yo pondría: "Realizar comprobaciones de puesta en marcha pre-operacional"  siguiendo la traducción.

Salu2
Peter P.


----------



## Minga

aaaAAAHHHHHHH!!!! buenisimo Peter!!! MMIIIILLLL gracias che!!!! 
abrazo !!!


----------



## abeltio

Minga said:


> Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks
> 
> tengo la duda al traducir este título
> Puse Conduce Chequeos de Encendido Pre-Operativos
> pero no estoy segura que Start-up sea encendido en este caso
> Es un chart lo que viene debajo... les copio algunos datos para que evalúen conmigo
> gracias!
> 1.4.1    Verifica todos los fluídos.    0
> 0
> 
> 1.4.2    Sube correctamente.    0
> 0
> 
> 1.4.3    Ajusta asiento.    0
> 0
> 
> 1.4.4    Ajusta cinturón de seguridad (donde aplique)     0
> 0
> 
> 1.4.5    Demuestra procedimiento de encendido correctamente.    0
> 0


 
*Realiza las verificaciones preliminares a la puesta en marcha*
(Es una frase muy común en usinas termoeléctricas)

Una pregunta... el punto 1.4.5  suena un poco raro... ¿Cómo es el original en inglés?


----------



## Minga

ah me muero  
a ver
te copio 
Element 1.4:  Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks
Demonstrate/Explain	Competent	Not yet 
Competent	Comments by
Assessor
1.4.1	Check all fluids.	0
0

1.4.2	Mounts correctly.	0
0

1.4.3	Adjusts seat.	0
0

1.4.4	Fastens seatbelt. (where fitted)	0
0

1.4.5	Demonstrates correct start-up procedure.	0
0

1.4.6	Checks lights.	0
0

1.4.7	Checks operation of reversing light. (where fitted)	0
0


----------



## abeltio

Minga said:


> ah me muero
> a ver
> te copio
> Element 1.4: Conducts Pre-Operational Start-Up Checks
> Demonstrate/Explain    Competent    Not yet
> Competent    Comments by
> Assessor
> 1.4.1    Check all fluids.    0 Verifica todos los fluidos (fluido no lleva acento)
> 0
> 
> 1.4.2    Mounts correctly.    0 Sube correctamente
> 0
> 
> 1.4.3    Adjusts seat.    0
> 0
> 
> 1.4.4    Fastens seatbelt. (where fitted)    0 Se coloca el cinturón de seguridad (cuando existe)
> 0
> 
> 1.4.5    Demonstrates correct start-up procedure.    0 Demuestra un correcto procedimiento de arranque (o puesta en marcha)
> 0
> 
> 1.4.6    Checks lights.    0 Comprueba las luces
> 0
> 
> 1.4.7    Checks operation of reversing light. (where fitted)    0 Comprueba la operación de la luz de marcha atrás
> 0


----------



## Minga

tengo la duda enorme con "mounts" es subirse, ok... montar, correcto? y se traduce como SUBE correctamente...
y la otra es "where fitted" que tu me ponés SI EXISTE... no es si corresponde..?
o si aplica?
creo más en ti que en mi pero pooor las dudas pregunto mis dudejas
mil millones de gracias... !!!!!!


----------



## Minga

che gracias! en serio eh
abrazo
Minga


----------



## abeltio

Minga said:


> tengo la duda enorme con "mounts" es subirse, ok... montar, correcto? y se traduce como SUBE correctamente...
> y la otra es "where fitted" que tu me ponés SI EXISTE... no es si corresponde..?
> o si aplica?
> creo más en ti que en mi pero pooor las dudas pregunto mis dudejas
> mil millones de gracias... !!!!!!


 
Where fitted significa cuando el cinturón está instalado

To fit es instalar

Mount: en castellano uno se sube o monta una motocicleta... en un montacarga puede subir o montar... no hay graaaaan diferencia


----------



## Minga

claro.. CLARISIMO...
dios mio... gracias de verdad abeltio... qué GRAN ayuda! increíble
Abrazote 
Minga


----------



## Peter P

Mi opinión
Independientemente del significado o el equivalente de una palabra de un idioma a otro, el sentido de lo que se quiere expresar es importante para hacer que la traducción se entienda. Conociendo el tema o asunto que estamos tratando, procuramos dar una versión que sea lo más clara y entendible posible.

por ejemplo:  
"Mounts correctly"  - 1. Subir (o montar) al (vehículo) correctamente.
                             2. Subirse ( o montarse) correctamente. 

"Fastens seatbelt. (where fitted)" - Ajustar el cinturón de seguridad (si existe); (si posee) i.e. si el equipo tiene el dispositivo.

"Demonstrates....."  Más que demostrar me iría por la variante de decir realizar; aplicar.  

Y finalmente, como es una relación de aspectos a comprobar, iniciaría los puntos con la palabra en infinitivo.

Minga, esto no contradice en nada lo dicho por abeltio que está correcto. 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

qué lujo Peter...   MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS... esto me ha aclarado varias dudas... De verdad me parece un lujo y agradezco de verdad tanta ayuda... Utilísimo!!!!
Mil gracias!!!!! 
abrazote
Minga


----------

